# ترنيمة جميلة ( ماتعولش الهم ) - مريم بطرس - من شريط ماتعولش الهم



## cobcob (12 فبراير 2007)

*الترنيمة دى كلماتها جميلة أوى 
عايزة أعرف رأيكم فيها


ماتعولش الهم وماتخافش ربنا موجود 
من شريط ماتعولش الهم - مريم بطرس


يا رب تعجبكم​*


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

*انا الترنيمة ديه سمعت عنها كتير *

*وكنت هانزل طلب اني عايزاها*

*ميرسي ليكي قوي وانا بحملها دلوقتي*​


----------



## silviajesus (19 فبراير 2007)

انا عايزه باقى الشريط لو سمحت ميرسى ليكى خالص


----------



## cobcob (22 فبراير 2007)

*سورى يا سيلفيا أنا ماعنديش غير الترنيمة دى بس من الشريط وسمعت انه شريط جميل وبادور عليه ياريت لو وصلك تبعتيه​*


----------



## god is her (23 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ابراهيم منيرحنا (27 فبراير 2007)

*ما تعولشى الهم ربنا موجود*

*ترنيمة معزية حقا
 ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود 
دة الهك حى.. وما بينامشى ....وما لهوش حدود​*


*اضغط هنا للتحميل​*


----------



## cobcob (27 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى على الترنيمة الجميلة
بس الترنيمة كانت موجودة قريب على المنتدى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15635

بس باريت بقى تجيبلنا بقيت الشريط​*


----------



## shadyos (1 مارس 2007)

:36_3_11:


----------



## miso (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

ميرسى على الترنيمة وجارى التحميل.


----------



## ميزوا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

بصراحة ترنيمةفى منتهى الجمال 0000وربنا يعوضك


----------



## مارينا مسعود (3 أبريل 2008)

*متعلش الهم*

http://www.anbawissa.org/m/1a.mp3


----------



## مارينا مسعود (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: متعلش الهم*

للتحميل او السماع للتحميل اضغط seva وللسماع اضغط open


----------



## elven (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: متعلش الهم*

thanx


----------



## مارينا مسعود (11 أبريل 2008)

*ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ترنيمة متعلش الهم 


اللى عايز يسمعها يضغط open واللى عايز يحملها يضغط seve وعايزة ردودكم وادى لينك الترنيمة
http://www.anbawissa.org/m/1a.mp3


----------



## ga_shetoos (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

جااامده اوى الترنيمة دية بجد   شكرآ مارينا


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

مرررسى  اوى


----------



## مارينا مسعود (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## مارينا مسعود (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: متعلش الهم*

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: متعلش الهم*

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marianajesus (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

اتمني توحد الطوائف ما رايكم؟
:yaka:


----------



## mark_love (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

شكراا بجد ترنيمه رائعه بس انا عندى طلب انا عايز احمل ترنيمه الدموع المره سالت بس انا مش عارف هى بصوت مين بس بجد محتاجها اوىىىىىىىىى والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## peter_2010 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

شكرا على الترنيمة  انها فعالا ترنيمة رائعة
وياريت باقى الشريط
وشكرا لتعبكم معنا اليوم


----------



## peter_2010 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

الترنيمة مش عارف احملها
ياريت اى حد يدينى الترنيمة على الايميل دة ربنا موجود


----------



## peter_2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

يا شباب انا مش عارف احمل الترنيمة ربنا موجود


----------



## مارك ملاك (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

بجد انا كان نفسى فى الترنيمة دى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

جميله اوووووووووووووى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## jehan (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ترنيمة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## مارسيليانا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

جميله يامارينا ربنا معاكى*​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ميرسيييييييي جدااااااااااا انا كنت بدور عليها


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

شكرا على مجهودك  ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم موجودة فى شريط مريم بطرس ماتعولش الهم


----------



## girgis (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ربنا يبركك مارينا


----------



## micho_mn (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ألترنيمه رائعه الف شكر لمجهودك 
الترنيمه دى حلوه اوى وفريقى كرمال الصليب كان مسجلها اتمنى اعرف رايكم فى الترنيمه دى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72021354/76802045/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=11fc0e8e
ده لينك الترنيمه انا مش حاططها للمقارنه انا بس عايز اعرف ارائكم


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

كنت محتجاها ميرسى قوى ليكى يا قمر


----------



## RemonLoukas (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

شكوووووووووووووووووووووور بس الرابط مش موجود


----------



## nona fawzy (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

bgd so t7fa i like  it bgd  7lwa gdnnnn thnx alot


----------



## kojjoo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

al tarnima mesh btt7aml bardo


----------



## انطون اميل (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ..وما تخافشى ......ربنا موجود ( ترنيمة معزية حقا)*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجد كامل (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ربنا موجود*

انا مش عارف احمل الترنيمة ارجوكم سعدونى


----------



## cobcob (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ربنا موجود*

*لينك الشريط بالكامل 

ماتعولش الهم - مريم بطرس​*


----------



## cobcob (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما تعولشى الهم ربنا موجود*



ماجد كامل قال:


> انا مش عارف احمل الترنيمة ارجوكم سعدونى





*تم تعديل لينك الترنيمة​*


----------



## ابن رب المجد (10 يناير 2009)

*ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود ترنيمه جميله جدا ويارب يعجبكم


                                              للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/79993089/47086044/_2______.html


----------



## ابن رب المجد (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*



ابن رب المجد قال:


> ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود ترنيمه جميله جدا ويارب يعجبكم
> 
> 
> للتحميل
> ...


----------



## ابن رب المجد (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود ترنيمه جميله جدا ويارب يعجبكم


                                              للتحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/79993089/47086044/_2______.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود*

*شكرا لمشاركتك
ولكن الموضوع مكرر وسيتم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## ابن رب المجد (11 يناير 2009)

مكنتش واخد بالى بامانه انا اسف كان عندى وحبيت انزله لاخواتى الاعضاء هنا متاسف للمره التانيه


----------



## goodlovehany (13 يناير 2009)

ترنيمةفى منتهى الجمال


----------



## cobcob (13 يناير 2009)

ابن رب المجد قال:


> مكنتش واخد بالى بامانه انا اسف كان عندى وحبيت انزله لاخواتى الاعضاء هنا متاسف للمره التانيه




*مفيش أىىىىى مشكلة
محصلش حاجة كلنا بنتلخبط ونكرر مواضيع
اهلا بيك معانا
هانستنى منك مشاركات تانية​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

منتهى الروعة cobcob

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

سلام المسيح


----------



## cobcob (16 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> منتهى الروعة cobcob
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> 
> سلام المسيح



*الروعة فى مرورك وردك يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2009)

ترنيمه جميله اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cobcob (16 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ترنيمه جميله اوى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




*انتى اللى جميلة أوى أوى
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*​


----------



## كيرلس جرجس (10 مايو 2009)

بصراحة من اجمل الترانيم الى سمعتها وانا معجب بكلمات الترنيمة جدا لانها بتمس قلبى


----------



## mano_13890 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## mano_13890 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين


----------



## Eng-Marco (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة عالية أووووووووووووي
ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## ageos (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

سلام الاله القدوس مع الجميع †
شكرا ترنيمة رائعة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ممدوح رافت (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة جميلة جدا مع تحياتى


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للترانيم الرائعه


ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## عماد سمير (2 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------



## محب المسيح (9 فبراير 2010)




----------



## واثق فيك (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------

